# Apple Sticker on your car?



## dixonbm (Apr 27, 2003)

Do you put one of those Apple stickers on your car when you get a new mac, so you can identify yourself to other mac users?

If not then where do you put yours.

Everytime I see a sticker on someone else's car a smile crosses my face.  I feel like I'm apart of something greater than myself.  

Bill Gates, watch out!  We are going to take over the world!

All hail to the Emperor Steve Jobs!


----------



## fryke (Apr 27, 2003)

My elegant black leather carrying case for the iBook of course needed to be badged. I want people to know that they steal quality.


----------



## Duddle (Apr 27, 2003)

As soon as you walk in my front room there is no mistaking my neat wee iMac. But just to make sure they know what it is I have my sticker on the drawer of my desk.


----------



## iswitched (Apr 27, 2003)

My Apple sticker is on my car. I consider it a badge of honour and a kind of "shuck you Farley" to all those PC users eating my dust  I'm still looking out for someone else with one on their car.....!

iSwitched


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 27, 2003)

i want to bring a Smart (Mercedes-Benz) to US as they don't have any. THAT will look a great car to be used behind the apple sticker.

or i could get more stickers (or buy more computers) and have apple-tan .. using the stickers as a top on beach.


----------



## Ugg (Apr 27, 2003)

I have two in the rear window of my truck.  

Before I got the truck I had a Saturn Coupe with a rainbow banner on the rear bumper.  When I got the truck, I didn't replace the banner but put the Apple stickers on instead.  One of the guys (straight) at work said, "Oh, you got a different rainbow sticker for your truck"  

He wasn't very Apple literate so I had to explain to him that it was Apple's logo not a gay rainbow apple.  Anyway, they serve a dual purpose for me although I think a lot of people see the rainbow and think "gay" before they think Apple.  At least that was my impression in Seattle.  

" or i could get more stickers (or buy more computers) and have apple-tan .. using the stickers as a top on beach."

Hmmm that is a cool idea Gia, sort of like an Apple fig leaf!  I like it!  The forbidden fruit tan!  Hey, what a great alternative for a tattoo.


----------



## dixonbm (Apr 28, 2003)

I see one on a car around town once every week or so.  I guess Nashville has a good sized  mac community.  I still haven't put one on my car.  I've been saving it till I get a new one.  I'm thinking of a VW beetle.  I think it would be a great match for my Apple.   

Sad isn't it?  Some of us try to find a good car to match our computer.


----------



## macidiot (Apr 28, 2003)

I always have, and always will have an apple sticker on my car.  And it is always great to see someone else with one.


----------



## fryke (Apr 28, 2003)

Reminds me, I also have a white Apple sticker on my scooter. Had to take the Peugeot lion away for that, but hey! It looks yummy now. ;-)

And just for the heck of Gia's dreams... The following is the ideal Smart for an Apple sticker:


----------



## Jason (Apr 28, 2003)

a brabus smart? intriguing 

i don't even know where my apple stickers are


----------



## powermac (Apr 28, 2003)

Got one on my car. I like to see them around town as well.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Apr 28, 2003)

I have the apple logo on my car, but not one of the stickers that comes with new Macs.  A friend and I visited apple campus a few years back and in a shop across the street we bought a few sheets of vinal static cling. It's the old 7 color apple logo with "Apple Computer" below it.  It's made it through 3 cars so far   I plan to have it on for quite a while


----------



## ksv (Apr 28, 2003)

Macs still come with Apple stickers? I had one on my bicycle, an old rainbow logo one


----------



## Captain Code (Apr 28, 2003)

I lost mine.  Otherwise, I'd have put it on my car.  I got my car after I got my Mac.


----------



## kenny (Apr 29, 2003)

Mine is on my car. It might be fun if those of us that have them post photos (along the lines of "show us your desktop/face/ride" threads). Here's mine:

http://homepage.mac.com/kenkl/macosx.com.clippings/PICT0587.jpg


----------



## TRITON (Apr 29, 2003)

I own a PC store, and i personally use a POWERBOOK g4 500
i have Apple stickers on my SKI DOO, MXZ 600, and on my 4 wheeler Honda 350 4X4..
i also have Apple & AMIGA stickers on my carry case, i hoped that someday a AMIGA portable would come to life,  
I was a AMIGA user.. 

iSwitched too


----------



## SoniCX (Apr 29, 2003)

i put it on my school binders, so that everybody can see that i am an 'outsider' 

haha


----------



## marz (Apr 29, 2003)

As a matter of fact, just this past weekend, I washed and "tattoo'd" my car with it's Apple Sticker and a few others.

My Xterra


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 29, 2003)

on my Volvo: white Apple logo
on my crappy Saturn: rainbow Apple logo
on various cases: white and rainbow Apple logos


----------



## drustar (Apr 30, 2003)

I wouldn't put a Windows sticker on my coche. I don't want any bad karma associated with (i.e. blue screens of death or crashes).


----------



## GORDYmac (Apr 30, 2003)

It's in the glove box.  I have this thing about bumper stickers and stickers on glass.  I just can't do it...


----------



## nordex (May 3, 2003)

My parents are going to freak out, i am getting my imac next week and im going to put it on my moms van, she is going to kill me but does anyone know how to get more stickers aside from buying a new mac?


----------



## marz (May 3, 2003)

You can usually buy them on eBay.


----------



## dixonbm (May 3, 2003)

Apple Store, Cupertino Campus.


----------



## ebolag4 (May 3, 2003)

try www.redlightrunner.com for all kinds of Apple stuff


----------



## lowmagnet (May 4, 2003)

I don't have one on my car. The reason is that I don't like to have anything on my car that acts as a distinguishing characteristic. This is also why I buy white cars.

When you live in the city, the less your car stands out, the less likely it is to get broken into. (Having a garage to park it in at night is nice, too.)


----------



## Greystroke (May 9, 2003)

I'm actually thinking about sticking one on my Xbox.. 

i'm the same way as lowmagnet, i don't like putting distinguishing marks on my car...


----------



## dixonbm (May 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowmagnet _
> *I don't have one on my car. The reason is that I don't like to have anything on my car that acts as a distinguishing characteristic. This is also why I buy white cars.
> 
> When you live in the city, the less your car stands out, the less likely it is to get broken into. (Having a garage to park it in at night is nice, too.) *



A bit paranoid aren't you?  If the men in black really wanted to follow you they could use the microchip imbedded in your skin or for that matter maybe your license plate.


----------

